

Ask HN: It's been a month and I still haven't heard from dmoz.org - pennyfiller

What can be done?
======
exec
I never heard back from dmoz.org. I have tried to add my customer's website
years ago...

------
matdwyer
dmoz is complete b/s - if you don't know a moderator there, you're basically
SOL.

You'll be in that queue for a year (or infinitely) unless things have changed
significantly

------
christophe971
What do you want to hear about it and why ?

~~~
pennyfiller
I want my site to be added to their directory!

~~~
christophe971
It's a "normal" submission time for DMOZ, but you shouldn't worry about it
anyway: [http://www.seomoz.org/blog/getting-a-link-from-dmoz-isnt-
wor...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/getting-a-link-from-dmoz-isnt-worth-what-
it-once-was)

(the article is from 2006)

